# Looking for squats or communes anywhere in the continental US



## PoorestPigeon (Apr 28, 2018)

I'm facing down unexpected homelessness, and have somewhere to go in the fall. I just need somewhere to be between early May and late August. If some communal farm needs help during the busiest months of the year...


----------



## BelleBottoms (Apr 28, 2018)

Looking to stay in PA?

Oh... my bad... forgot title...


----------



## BelleBottoms (Apr 28, 2018)

Alabama
https://permies.com/t/60091/land-space-freedom-cash-AL

Oklahoma
https://permies.com/t/84593/Oklahoma-homestead-community-seeking-members

Maryland
https://permies.com/t/84903/Elkton-Maryland-USA

Washington
https://permies.com/t/83985/jobs-offered/experiences/Needing-peaceful-majestic-property

Montana
https://permies.com/wiki/bootcamp

Colorado
https://squattheplanet.com/threads/a-place-to-lay-low-when-the-going-gets-tough.34620/


----------



## PoorestPigeon (Apr 28, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## dubh (Apr 28, 2018)

I have a house in Alliance, OH. Contact me if you want to communicate with me about staying here, it's my private house, like a squat. I am about 2 hours southwest of Meadville, PA


----------



## danjo (Apr 29, 2018)

www.workaway.com is the jam if you can splurge on the $30 site fee. I think its $30. Some of the places on there have facebook pages though so before I got the membership I would just find places I was interested in and look up the properties on facebook. Then you can msg them thataway. But there are places all over the world on there. Best of luck!


----------

